# Choosing a Milk Machine or Making my Own



## BlessingValleyFarm (May 2, 2013)

I know next to nothing about milking machine. I would love to buy one but not looking to spend over $200 if at all possible. Maybe it's crazy to think I can get one for that! I've looked on Ebay they have some Surge milkers but I have no idea if all the parts are there. Are Surge milkers a good milker? Can anybody suggest a milker in my price range?
I don't want anything that is going to hurt my girls.
Would anybody suggest making my own? Any plans out there for a milker that won't hurt my girls? I'm not sure about these EZ milkers. Any experience? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm looking into this as well so I'll share what I have found out.

There's the Henry Milker which has better reviews than EZ milker from what I have seen : http://www.henrymilker.com/

I like that it hooks right up to a mason jar, that's what I milk into anyway.

It also looks very simple and easy to make one of your own: http://goatfinder.com/diymilkingmachine.htm





 this guy built it for around $40

I'm gonna try making one, I think it will be really easy. Seems like with all hand pumped milkers you have to hand milk the last few squirts, but I think that is manageable


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

I think i am going to buy this hand pump for making my milk machine: http://www.amazon.com/Actron-CP7830-Hand-Vacuum-Pump/dp/B0009XQUK2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

it is the best quality I have seen, all metal! The only negative is it doesnt have an easy pressure release like some of the plastic ones I have seen. From what I've read I think if you don't go over 15" it is safe. Amazon had a review from a lady who bought this to replace her henry milker pump when it broke and she said it works great.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the ez milker and it's been a very good milker and did not hurt my does. I would not use one of those as pictured...but...that is jmo. 

When you see the "surge milker" that is the "milk bucket", you need the hoses and inflations and a pump to pull the vacuum. I have made one, haven't used it yet. Hoping to start separating kids soon, I know, I'm lazy. Oh well. I'll try to get a picture of mine put up here as soon as I get DH off to work, lol. I made mine looking at pictures and from help here. You can buy the same thing (well I bought a 1/2 hp pump for mine), on Ebay, I think he's selling them for $699.00. That's not a bad price. I think I made mine for about $400.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

how many goats are you milking? there are milking machines on ebay similar to the one pictured but has a battery powered pump. we have used ont with the hand pump, the hand pump is as hard to use as handmilking. so if you are going the fruit jar way i would get the battery powered pump. also if you may be able to use a human milk pump.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see if I can do this...I'm so techno challenged, .
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/i-purchased-surge-milker-144876/

This is a thread I started when I was putting my milking machine together.


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dansha-Farms-Vacuum-Goat-and-Sheep-Milker-Hand-Milking-Machine-/190616194434

this is what i have been using for this year, still works great and i use it everyday...YES its basic and YES you can make this...i live in a very small town and i didnt feel like driving the 60+miles into town. so i just ordered one...when i got it ....it was $55...i see the price has gone up!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just use a maggidan milker. As long as you go slow it works well. I milk my kinder out in 5 minutes really, after the machine I milk the rest out by hand, and I get a quart out of her. I got the large teat cup for my standards, hopefully she kids soon $45.00 and I ordered it on a Friday night and it was in my hand by Monday afternoon.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I just bought the Dansha Farm battery one. It's very basic but I think it will work for what I need right now. I have really bad hands and can not milk out. Going to make a few changed to the cups(syringes) I am not set up to milk a lot of goats yet. If I was milking all the time I would invest in something bigger. One or two goats it should work out well.


----------



## cowsandgoats (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a jersey cow. I would like to know if anyone used this on a cow her size. I love this idea. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I have seen the milkers for a single teat and some for milking both teats at a time. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The Henry Milker (the only one I know anything about) can be useful. But, be cautious about the constant pressure on the teats.
It can blow them out. A regular milker, with a pulsator can be better as it has a squeeze and release, more like hand milking. 

(this is only my opinion based on my experience - a doe I had was loaned out, they used the Henry and ruined her teats.)


----------

